# Delta DJ-15 advise - Invicta made?



## DriftWood07 (Dec 12, 2011)

All,
I recently found a 6" Delta DJ-15 Jointer for sale on Craigslist and it looks as though it is in good condition. Called the guy and he said he hasn't used it in 6yrs due to the fact that he changed jobs and started a high end tool franchise. He mentioned that he retired in Nov. of 2011 and cleaned his WW shop up and wanted to get back into WW and always wanted Powermatic machines and just purchased a new tablesaw and 8" PM jointer. He seems like an honest guy but then again I am an honest and trustworthy guy so i really don't know. He said we could start it up and run some hardwood through the jointer to show how great it works. He bought the model brand new in the early to mid 1990's and has the original owner's manual and is throwing in an extra set of knives and the rolling base for $500. I've been looking for this model for a while and that seems like an average price for a unit in this condition, some have been higher and some have been lower.

I asked for the serial numbers off the unit and this is what the gentleman provided *SN: SH002963* sounds kind of funny to me so I called the Delta, Porter Cable, Dewalt tech support to find out when it was made and had a bad experience with a very rude old man that told me it was made by a company called Invicta and thought it was made in Brazil and when I asked for one question about how I might find out when it was made and he said, " what do you not understand? I've told you that it was not made in the U.S. and they don't keep records of their machines".










Thanks,

-John


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

I did not know that invicta (exclusively made for delta) had made a parallelagram jointer bed. Oh well, if that is so you will find it to be a bit beefier than the standard delta equip. Looks good. I would not hesitate if I needed one but would be happier at 375-425 bucks. I ll bet he will be too. JB


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Invicta makes solid stuff. Delta doesn't import a lot of Invicta machines
anymore. Maybe just some heavy duty shapers and table saws.

The glut of Asian imports makes the asking price high for a used
6" jointer, but if you need solid service more than you need 
width capacity, it should serve you well and hold settings.


----------



## Sarit (Oct 21, 2009)

I think most ppl ask for $500 for the DJ-15, but you can usually negotiate for less. You'll definitely want to make sure the individual tables are flat before purchasing. The parallelogram mechanism allows you to adjust for coplaner so you need not worry too much about that.
Delta switched from Invicta to a Taiwanese company in the early 90's I believe. That makes your machine at least 20 yrs old which might be a point to bring up in the negotiation.


----------

